# Bayonet Cap Concept pen



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2010)

In this thread I was playing with the idea of having a cap with a Bayonet type connector instead of threads. 

I'm pretty happy how it came out, but I think a bit more refinement would make it better. I don't like the transition from the sleeve to the nib.

Inside the cap are two little pins ( SS Hammer Rivets) They locate along the flats of the nib and then the cap pushes the spring loaded body sleeve further up the blank. The cap is then turned 90deg left or right, the spring then holds the pins in two matching indents hidden by the sleeve. 

I wanted to have narrow grooves in the nib for the pins to go in, but I broke my last two small end mills. So I just used a big end mill and made the flats. 

This pen is pretty small ( just smaller than a Baron ) The blue stuff is Bowling ball that I got from Jeff ( the Apprentice Scroller ) ages ago

Hope you like, and comments and criticisms welcomed:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 30, 2010)

Wasn't it just 3 days ago that the idea came to you? You never cease to amaze.


----------



## marter1229 (Apr 30, 2010)

My address is.........
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Great looking pen.....


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 30, 2010)

Great concept and execution Steven . I think the flats are better then the slots would have been , it gives it a more refined look .


----------



## Seer (Apr 30, 2010)

Any free samples :biggrin:


----------



## philb (Apr 30, 2010)

Think that might even look better than the threaded ones!

Great concept and execution!

PHIL


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> ..... . I think the flats are better then the slots would have been , it gives it a more refined look .


 
Butch, I agree completely. I prefer the flats as well so just made this sketch to mod it some time this weekend. I don't like that little gap.

At the the moment the sleeve looks like A. But if I notch a section off the top and bottom and add thicker plates, I can weld them in and turn them down again so that it looks something like D. ...........well that's the theory anyway:biggrin:



Thanks all, for the comments:wink:


----------



## David Keller (Apr 30, 2010)

I like it a lot.  I've had a few complaints about caps coming unscrewed and ruining shirt pockets.  I think this looks like a much more secure mechanism...  Besides all that, it's a really nice looking pen.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 30, 2010)

Great idea, awesome work.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 30, 2010)

You've out done even yourself this time my friend.  You deserve another pint.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> .......... You deserve another pint.


 
LOL Bruce I'm having one right now:biggrin: Then bed:beat-up: ( gone 1am now )

In this pic you can see how small it is. It's next to a Baron ( and my pint ):biggrin:

G'night....:biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 30, 2010)

Beautiful pen once again.  I don't think that your mind ever stops working out little steps or how to do things because you are always coming up with new and amazing creations


----------



## greggas (Apr 30, 2010)

seeing beautiful workmanship and detail like this reminds me that I have SO far to go in this endeavor...Bravo !


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 30, 2010)

Now that is just plan nifty!


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 30, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Butch, I agree completely. I prefer the flats as well so just made this sketch to mod it some time this weekend. I don't like that little gap.
> 
> At the the moment the sleeve looks like A. But if I notch a section off the top and bottom and add thicker plates, I can weld them in and turn them down again so that it looks something like D. ...........well that's the theory anyway:biggrin:
> 
> ...


 
How about instead of welding the flats you drill out a piece of bar stock leaving just enough at the bottom of the bore then machining out the flats from the material you left at the end ? I would think that would be easier then welding and machining the outside and you wouldn't see any of the welding and turning at the end .


----------



## CaptG (Apr 30, 2010)

Way to go Skippy.  That is one sweet looking pen.  You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 30, 2010)

You are just unbelievable!  Very nice!


----------



## Mark (May 1, 2010)

How do you do it? Yesterday it was an idea. Today it's reality. Kudo's my friend. Nicely Executed.


----------



## skiprat (May 1, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> How about instead of welding the flats you drill out a piece of bar stock leaving just enough at the bottom of the bore then machining out the flats from the material you left at the end ? I would think that would be easier then welding and machining the outside and you wouldn't see any of the welding and turning at the end .


 

Butch, that is a good idea, so I sketched out what I thought you mean.

What I need to end up with is the oval shaped hole in *E*

Now that I drawn it, it dawned on me that I'd have two problems.
First is I don't have the facilities or even the capabilitiy to mill the end of the slot so that it matches the inside diameter of the tube. Second is that there is a ridge that holds the spring pushes against. I didn't show it on these drawings but you can see it on the original thread. ( the red part )

On the right of this drawing is how I think I can do it. In one of my replies above, I showed the weld - in plates as being horizontal, but in fact they can be vertical as this can be pretty thin. 
My stainless welding is ok (ish  ) But I only have an arc welder, wish I had a MIG welder!!:redface:


----------



## workinforwood (May 1, 2010)

Awesome pen Steve.  Definitely a pen I'd like to examine in person.  You would do really well at a pen show like in Chicago.  People seem to really appreciate the pens with home made components.  My home-made sierra type pen with the pin stripes has been one of the favorites at my booth...it's kinda weird with all I have to offer, that's been the one everyone has been talking about.  People are fascinated with the look of that metal too.  You need to get some and give it a try.


----------



## skiprat (May 1, 2010)

Jeff, the Chicago show is already on my definate to-do list one day, but when I go, it will be 'incognito':wink:
Besides, our Ed is providing the 'entertainment' this year and how can you compete against that???:biggrin:


----------



## jimofsanston (May 1, 2010)

Steve if i only had 10% of the talent you have. I would not know what to do with myself. Great looking pen my friend.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 1, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Awesome pen Steve. Definitely a pen I'd like to examine in person. You would do really well at a pen show like in Chicago. People seem to really appreciate the pens with home made components. My home-made sierra type pen with the pin stripes has been one of the favorites at my booth...it's kinda weird with all I have to offer, that's been the one everyone has been talking about. People are fascinated with the look of that metal too. You need to get some and give it a try.


 


Jeff

Copuld we see the pen you are talking about???  You probably shown it but I do not recall it. Thanks


----------



## seamus7227 (May 1, 2010)

Wow! As usual, fantastic design and execution!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 1, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Butch, that is a good idea, so I sketched out what I thought you mean.
> 
> What I need to end up with is the oval shaped hole in *E*
> 
> ...


 
Diagram A is what I was thinking and ending with E when you are done . The chamfers from the drill bit will give you the shoulder for the spring to stop at or if you have a long enough end mill you could flatten them out . As for milling the flats , I have seen you make an amazing flame pen using files . Just file out the sides leaving the flats you want . Allot of work but I think it would look cleaner then welding and filling any imperfections . I'm no good at CAD so I can't really draw it but I think you get the idea .


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 1, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I wanted to have narrow grooves in the nib for the pins to go in, but I broke my last two small end mills.



Are you saying you need end mills? :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (May 1, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Diagram A is what I was thinking and ending with E when you are done . The chamfers from the drill bit will give you the shoulder for the spring to stop at or if you have a long enough end mill you could flatten them out . As for milling the flats , I have seen you make an amazing flame pen using files . Just file out the sides leaving the flats you want . Allot of work but I think it would look cleaner then welding and filling any imperfections . I'm no good at CAD so I can't really draw it but I think you get the idea .


 
I thunked and thunked and even thunked some more and it's starting to get a bit over complex for a pen. :redface: At the moment, the sleeve rotates freely around the nib ( because it doesn't have that funny shape. ) But if I manage to get the shape, as it passes over the nib, then I'm going to have to ensure that it can't rotate once it is pushed past the nib or it won't go on again unless I turn it to align the shape with the nib again. 
I don't have CAD either. I do my sketches in Windows Paint which gives me a huge bitmap file. I then open it with Picassa which by some weird magic will save it as jpeg, which can then be resized without too much loss.




NewLondon88 said:


> Are you saying you need end mills? :tongue:


 
LOL Charlie :biggrin::wink: as you well know.....I have a special cupboard dedicated to storing *hundreds* of them.:tongue: I just had a rummage through them and found some bull nose slot drills that should do the trick nicely.
I wonder where they came from???:biggrin:
I might have another go but incorporate 4 or six grooves as a pattern so they look ok.

I'm busy pratting around with one of those $12 pens. I used a beautiful piece of Stabilised Mossy Oak Burl that I got from Alex ( Alticiii ) Just got to finish the cap in the morning.
Beer time now:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 1, 2010)

I just got a PSI catalog in the mail, and I've gotta say the pen on the
cover looks like they took a page from your book.. right down to the
nuts and washers. (no bolts, though .. that would be too obvious)

ps .. I still have end mills.. :tongue:


----------



## DCBluesman (May 1, 2010)

Well -executed, Steven!

With that PSI catalog shot, does anyone still wonder why Steve Roberts never showed his pens?


----------



## ldb2000 (May 2, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I thunked and thunked and even thunked some more and it's starting to get a bit over complex for a pen. :redface: At the moment, the sleeve rotates freely around the nib ( because it doesn't have that funny shape. ) But if I manage to get the shape, as it passes over the nib, then I'm going to have to ensure that it can't rotate once it is pushed past the nib or it won't go on again unless I turn it to align the shape with the nib again.
> I don't have CAD either. I do my sketches in Windows Paint which gives me a huge bitmap file. I then open it with Picassa which by some weird magic will save it as jpeg, which can then be resized without too much loss.
> 
> Sorry for keeping this going but the idea really rocks . The spinning problem is an easy one , just leave a lip on the nib section the same size as the sleeve , the sleeve wouldn't go beyond the flats so it couldn't spin . It would also make the nib/sleeve transition smoother as well . Since the cap pins push the sleeve back and the cap fits over the sleeve the lip on the nib would never be seen or felt .
> As for milling the hole in the sleeve , use your cross slide as a milling table and one of those slotting bits to do the cutting . You would still need a bit of clean up with the files but it would save time .


----------

